# Fat Man in North Korea DEAD!!  Yup, the one you want to be dead.



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2016)

Are our dreams actually coming true?  Who'd be able to pull this off?  Does this make the right time to roll over NK and end the peoples suffering?



> *North Korean Leader Kim Jong-un Dead After Apparent Suicide Attack*
> By East Asia Tribune -
> June 16, 2016
> 12900
> ...


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 16, 2016)

Is there anyone else corroborating this?  East Asia Tribune is the only site I see carrying this story.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2016)

Daily Mail is calling hoax.

Bizarre rumour claims North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un is dead

_Bizarre rumours claiming North Korea tyrant Kim Jong-Un has suddenly died swept across Twitter today.
The tweets appeared to have been sparked by a fake account under the name of South Korea's defence minister Han Min-goo._
*While many believed the post, others were more skeptical, noting the account which made the claim has since been suspended.*


----------



## Queeg (Jun 16, 2016)

Report of the Great Marshal's death are greatly exaggerated by imperialist aggressors.   Mockery of puppet False Korea regime is mandatory! #StillHereBitches


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2016)

A boy can still dream.


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2016)

He's going to take this out on the ocean.


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2016)

If true, this wouldn't be the first time people cheered when a Fat Man dropped in Asia.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 16, 2016)

^ I see what you did there.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> If true, this wouldn't be the first time people cheered when a Fat Man dropped in Asia.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> If true, this wouldn't be the first time people cheered when a Fat Man dropped in Asia.



Dayum


----------

